# Mogadore 1/2/2013 palm rd



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Was going to try to get on at congress lake rd... Met trapperjon there...(nice to meet you) I was unloading my stuff when a guy come walking back in.... we asked him what he forgot and he said dry clothes.... as soon as he hit the snow he fell through... be very careful out there! Fortunately he was ok and we went to palm! ended up catching 4 small gills and one real nice perch about 11 inches and fat! 2.5 fow! lol close up the shanty and watch em bite! I hate fishing palm rd but if that is all I have to fish I will fish it! where I stopped to fish it was about 2.5 inches, but there were areas on palm with 4 inches!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nice nice! i hope the temp coming this week doesnt crew this up for us


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

haven't looked past the 5 day but that looks good! suppose to be real cold again tonight with the warmest this week being 33! guess I should look again... always changing!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep seen that today Im hoping the forcast changes for next week seen rain and 40 next friday, anyrate be safe out there!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys. This is where he went through on CLR. I threw that branch by the hole, so if you see it, stay to the right of it. I'm hitting CLR tomorrow afternoon w Showmethecrappie, so we'll report back in the evening. Looks like Saturday, will probably be palm road fishing w that many guys. How much ice on palm today ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

The guy I did talk to today that was fishing had a couple nice gills, and a hugh perch. I'd guess 14" and F- A- T , FAT. Thats the second big perch that come thru the ice on CLR this year !


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Hey guys. This is where he went through on CLR. I threw that branch by the hole, so if you see it, stay to the right of it. I'm hitting CLR tomorrow afternoon w Showmethecrappie, so we'll report back in the evening. Looks like Saturday, will probably be palm road fishing w that many guys. How much ice on palm today ?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was about 4.5" today at palm made a little bit last night. Checked a small bay off lansinger and it only had 2.5" only about 15-20 ft from shore. Ill probaly see you guys down there tomorrow


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice to meet you as well erieangler!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

after leaving palm rd today ( thurs) checked clr and had 31/2 to 4" along south shore fished it for about 20min got 4 gills in short order, still look's sketchy out towards the center channel area, be safe and be smart. JON


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

My friend and I caught 4 sunfish nothing special 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will ba at palm tomorrow maybe clr just waiting for the ice to get thicker. I can fish all the way till tue.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hopefully it's still there by end of next week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm fishing palm rd tomorrow with Erie angler and some buddies if anyone wants to join. We may try to fish east of 43 by the boat docks. We fished New Year's Day And got about 40 fish between us.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish2win,

I'll probably give CLR a try in the morning. You said you may try East of 43. Are you talking by the boat ramp?

Wes


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

That's what we're thinking, But plans can change. Half day at palm than try some other areas I guess!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I may see you out there. I'll be the guy in the black and chartreuse flotation suit. Hell, you'll probably be able to see me from Palm Road. Stop by and say hi if you are in the area.

Wes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey steel, ill be there around 8ish, be lookin' for ya, JON


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone go out to Palm Road or CLR today? How is the ice? thank you


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Jon,

Hoping to be there about the same time. I have to work until 1:00am or so tonight. I'm pretty sure I'll hear the alarm.

Wes


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a blue clam and an orange sterns coat with black bibs say hi

Jim


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Anyone go out to Palm Road or CLR today? How is the ice? thank you


It was right around 5". These colder night are working wonders for the ice.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> It was right around 5". These colder night are working wonders for the ice.


thank you, was that palm?


----------



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad to say the CLR has a good 4 - 4 1/2 of ice on it. Fished today got 15 gills and 2 crappie.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Couldn't find Palm road but I found CLR. Lots of people fishing there today. Kept 13 gills and fried them up for dinner tonight. Tasty!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Al,

Palm is very easy to get to from clr. If your pulling out of the clr boat ramp take a left and head towards Randolph rd. Take a left on Randolph. Drive about a mile and you will see palm rd turn left and the little parking lot will be on the left as your going around a bend


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone heading out to mogi today? I'm thinking taking a drive around the lake and play with my new camera. If I do, Ill post some pictures.


----------

